# Deer Slayr Announces.....



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

His Retirement. I am quitting the sport of compound target archery. I want to thank all the people that have helped me in the past. It was great shootin with all of you. I will still be lurking about from time to time though. See ya'll later :tongue:. Brandon


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deer slayr said:


> His Retirement. I am quitting the sport of compound target archery. I want to thank all the people that have helped me in the past. It was great shootin with all of you. I will still be lurking about from time to time though. See ya'll later :tongue:. Brandon


Say WHAT???????!!!!!!! I bet it is a girl!!

Besides, you can't quit now, I still need some of your dad's quick connects and I want to buy them in person.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

deer slayr said:


> His Retirement. I am quitting the sport of compound target archery. I want to thank all the people that have helped me in the past. It was great shootin with all of you. I will still be lurking about from time to time though. See ya'll later :tongue:. Brandon


Say it ain't so, Joe!!!! You ain't old enough to retire.


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

NOPE!!!



pragmatic_lee said:


> Say WHAT???????!!!!!!! I bet it is a girl!!


It is what it is. I have made up my mind. 

PS: I can ship some disconnects if you need them. Thanks Brandon


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

It is so. And who knows, ya'll might see me with one of my homemade longbows in the future!!!



SCarson said:


> Say it ain't so, Joe!!!! You ain't old enough to retire.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

deer slayr said:


> It is so. And who knows, ya'll might see me with one of my homemade longbows in the future!!!


Man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Wish you the best in whichever avenue you take.


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks SCarson I appreciate it.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

deer slayr said:


> It is so. And who knows, ya'll might see me with one of my homemade longbows in the future!!!


Welcome back to real archery!

Calm down everyone. I'm just kidding...a little! (smile)

Dave


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

WHAT A CHICKEN. Just when I had you just where I wanted ya, You go and do some crazy s--t like this.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

knock-it-off youngster..... you aint got enough hair to retire from anything... ! :darkbeer:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm Not kidding!!! I am DONE...............for now.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

deer slayr said:


> I'm Not kidding!!! I am DONE...............for now.



well ok!:walk: 
who were you??? 
:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> well ok!:walk:
> who were you???
> :dontknow::dontknow:


Surely you jest.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Surely you jest.


oh young-in.. ya no young-in your shoulders look like they are all scrunched up high in that picture. when mine do that I cannot hold very steady. oh never mind cause ya quit. I bet young girls have something to do with it. Now where is this building at and how come I wasn't invited???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> oh young-in.. ya no young-in your shoulders look like they are all scrunched up high in that picture. when mine do that I cannot hold very steady. oh never mind cause ya quit. I bet young girls have something to do with it. Now where is this building at and how come I wasn't invited???


You weren't "invited" cause you were already there!

Maybe a pix from the other side of the building will jog your memory. Just what were you "on" that weekend??


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You weren't "invited" cause you were already there!
> 
> Maybe a pix from the other side of the building will jog your memory. Just what were you "on" that weekend??



I'll check with Glue it,, Sticky tell me again what a good time I had at that shoot????? don't remember much except a brown bottle was involved...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> I'll check with Glue it,, Sticky tell me again what a good time I had at that shoot????? don't remember much except a brown bottle was involved...


A brown bottle AND a Brown Hornet. These pix were taken on Friday night just before dinner at:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

The main reason is $$$$. I am not accomplishing anything by shooting AND I am WASTING thousands of dollars of our family's hard earned money to go to shoots and stuff without anything to show for it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I'll check with Glue it,, Sticky tell me again what a good time I had at that shoot????? don't remember much except a brown bottle was involved...


I'm reasonably certain that there were multiple brownies involved in that weekend, and what a hoot it was.. well, except for one of our young Jedi's that Saturday night.. :zip: :chortle: :wink: :cheers:

Can't wait til next year.. yes, may be tenting it cos I can't afford a hotel room, but... I gots a tent and sleeping bag.. :thumb: :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

deer slayr said:


> It is so. And who knows, ya'll might see me with one of my homemade longbows in the future!!!


We got a hell of a selfbow teacher in the youth forum.. he is a true master of the self made bows... check it out.. :wink: :thumb:

I surely hope that things turn around enough for all of us to be able to make some shoots next summer.. could be a rough one, we'll see..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I'll check with Glue it,, Sticky tell me again what a good time I had at that shoot????? don't remember much except a brown bottle was involved...


I have evidence that you not only were there, but actually won something as well... :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I'll check with Glue it,, Sticky tell me again what a good time I had at that shoot????? don't remember much except a brown bottle was involved...


I have evidence that you not only were there, but actually won something as well... :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I have evidence that you not only were there, but actually won something as well... :chortle: :thumb:



Oh so that's where that Bright Site scope came from... :dontknow::dontknow:

Maybe next time I'll shoot a bit better..... :archer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shut up Brandon......

Call me tomorrow.....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

deer slayr said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disconnects??? how come I don't now about this stuff. I need some disconnects cause I am tired of screwin the stablizers on and off. PM me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deer slayr said:


> The main reason is $$$$. I am not accomplishing anything by shooting AND I am WASTING thousands of dollars of our family's hard earned money to go to shoots and stuff without anything to show for it.


Brandon,
Some things I don't know (and don't need to):
Your family's financial situation
Your relationship with your folks

Some things I do know:
There are a LOT of things you could be involved in that you would cost a lot more than archery - not only in $ but in "the rest of your life".
You have demonstrated great potential in compound bow archery!

Before I even knew who you were or who your father was, I had the opportunity to eat lunch with your father. Remember that day at DCWC when it was so HOT? Well your dad and I went to the club house and ate our lunch together. The whole conversation, on his part, was how good his son was! 

And I remember that Sunday at the "Hill" when you asked how I did. In my most modest tone, I stated that I had shot a new PB. I'll never forget the gleam in your eyes when you said that you had too!!!! Of course, your score was a lot better than mine, but I can assure you that on that day, there was no one happier than us 2. And imagine that - a 16 year old and a 56 year old scoring their PB on the same day at the same location.

Hang in there bud, good things come to those that wait AND persevere!!!!




Bees said:


> Disconnects??? how come I don't now about this stuff. I need some disconnects cause I am tired of screwin the stablizers on and off. PM me.


Back in June when Brandon and his dad made the trip down to DCWC, I caught a glimpse of some wheeling and dealing around the picnic table. Seems 3DShooter80 was making a deal to exchange some custom strings for some quick connects. I got a chance to look at these on Thu. night past. Very good workmanship. Have no idea of the price, but as far as I'm concerned, I can't think of a better place to spend a few bucks.


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks prag. But I've made up my mind. I will probably get into TRAD archery other than compound. I've got into making longbows and like it more than shooting compound anyways.:thumbs_up


----------

